# Hedgie Sweater!



## CarrieJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello Friends,
I found this at Target last week in Anchorage. OMG! I kind of want to go back and buy another to keep on reserve. 
I can't find it on Target.com and it's Mossimo brand. My sister is in Florida and she said it's not at her local store. 
Anyway, if you have one near you, go now!! $27.99

-Carrie J.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

How cute! I remember when my local fabric store FINALLY had a hedgehog print and I bought SO much I still have yards and yards of it.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah! I love it!


----------



## jackdawsonsgrl (Aug 15, 2013)

I totally saw that last week at Target and I wanted to buy it so badly!!!


----------

